# Best place to sell (dead) pieces and parts



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Over the years we have accumulated lots of nonworking pieces and parts. The green plastic printed circuit boards, some boxes that are 4x4x1 inch, and others that are the size of an 8-track cassette. (Am I dating myself?) Hard drives, maybe? We are in the boonies here, so it will need to be an online place. Any one used them and can recommend any? Or at least point me in the right direction?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure there is much of a market for that old stuff.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Just a place that recycles is about the only place I can think of who would take such archaic pieces.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

Some older parts still have a market demand. Check out ebay's industrial section.

I've sold thousands of dollars worth of obsolete parts, but you have to know what you're selling and also know the target customer. Browsing there can give you an idea of what you can expect as far as pricing goes.

If you have a "no reserve" auction that starts below a certain cost (sometimes as high as $9.99), you can list the item for free. Make sure your shipping price will cover your actual shipping cost and be clear and honest on the listing. Good pictures are a must.

Don't sell the items as a bulk deal. Take the time to list each item separately. 

If you don't have a Paypal account, you should probably open one if you're going to sell on ebay.

Good luck.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Nonworking? Dump 'em. There are a few things that are still in demand. The Okidata ML series dot matrix printers went cheap but are now back up close to full retail pricing. With RRAM coming out soon hard drives might be good for the magnets, but little else.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

I was thinking of the places that buy the printed circuits and such for the precious metals in them. They send you a prepaid envelope or box and you mail them the stuff. Or do they not exist anymore?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

In our area there is a place that recycles them for the precious metals BUT they do NOT pay for things, you just drop it off for nothing. Most places NOW, YOU PAY to drop off stuff to recycle those metals, but some places will take them for Free.
I know once a year there is a FREE Drop off for Old electronics but you drop it off for free. 
Now there are those Mail in Places but they are taking Old Cell Phones etc. and paying for them but not old electronics pieces and stuff.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

3ravens said:


> I was thinking of the places that buy the printed circuits and such for the precious metals in them. They send you a prepaid envelope or box and you mail them the stuff. Or do they not exist anymore?


Well, that's another story. The precious metal content in old electronics is so small that they're not worth much. I've seen huge lots going for recycle for next to nothing. I haven't seen any bids on any of those auctions, either.

I agree with the others. Take them to a recycler who wont charge you or dump them.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've tried giving them away during garage sales and no one wants any of them.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Cartridges 4 Kids (C4K) takes old print cartridges, cell phones, laptops, video game consoles, etc. Perhaps there is a school in your area that collects and send in to this recycler? C4K sends a check out about 6 weeks later.


----------

